# "obsidius preamp" distortion not working



## Vildhjuggah (Sep 4, 2019)

when i have the blend set to have the distortion sound in it too, the gain knob is just adding some fizz, but it doesnt seem like the signal is actually passing through the distortion part of the circuit, though the switches seem to be effecting the tone.
Any common problems/mistakes people have when building this circuit?


----------



## Barry (Sep 4, 2019)

Is that middle pot soldered?


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Sep 4, 2019)

yes it is, i took the board out to double check some stuff and its working now, i fixed a short somewhere and double checked the pot connections

BUT sometimes when i switch the switches it stops working, and i have to switch it back and forth to work again , anyone know why that would be?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome. I love the enclosure sparkle ?


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Sep 5, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Awesome. I love the enclosure sparkle ?


ty! it was a prepainted enclosure from mammoth electronics (black sparkle)


----------

